# Watermarking



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I just stated watermarking all my photo's especially the ones on my website, thats where I am starting first. anyone else doing this?

here's an example.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

How did you do that?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I not telling










it was an add on for iphoto on my mac, I am sure there's something similar for pc's


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Never done that, what a great idea. Going to google how to watermark your photos. 
K
Check this out
http://cameras.about.com/od/printing/ss/watermark.htm


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I use Picture Shark. Cool little program and its free.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Can't you do that in adobe Illustrator?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

neat!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Like PWG, I use Picture Shark - well, he DID turn me onto it.

After our conventions, I need to watermark HUNDREDS of pix before putting them up on the NGPP Member gallery.

Picture Shark can batch watermark them all in mere moments.

Here's a style I have created. (It's one of the falls, because there are no people from whom I'd need permission)

I give Photo Shark three thumbs up :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Ahhh darn, I was gonna go to your site on Thursday and gank all of your photo's


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> Like PWG, I use Picture Shark - well, he DID turn me onto it.
> 
> After our conventions, I need to watermark HUNDREDS of pix before putting them up on the NGPP Member gallery.
> 
> ...


Thats Nice


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Like PWG, I use Picture Shark - well, he DID turn me onto it.
> 
> After our conventions, I need to watermark HUNDREDS of pix before putting them up on the NGPP Member gallery.
> 
> ...



does that program use images as well for watermarks?


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

Been doing this for awhile now. Been using Photowatermark Pro. Here's a link though with instructions for Photoshop.
http://www.dphotojournal.com/photoshop-tutorial-creating-custom-copyright-brush/


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Mak, what are you using on your Mac?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> does that program use images as well for watermarks?



that stamp I am using IS a jpg



here's a real quick one I just did. I over did the transparency, but you can see its capabilities. 









EDIT: And the stamp can be located anywhere in the picture. My set up is for the lower right for all my pix.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Mak, what are you using on your Mac?


Impression which is add on for iphoto


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MAK,

BTW, looks good. I do assume you can batch watermark also ?

Can I tell you how long I spent doing individual pix before PWG found Picture Shark ? 

I wonder if linux has an app for this?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> MAK,
> 
> BTW, looks good. I do assume you can batch watermark also ?
> 
> ...


yes i found out the hard way by doing one at a time and then trying two and it worked... I still have more to do the one think I don't like with my program is it renames the file to xxxxxWM.jpg adding the WM in which when I upload back to my website i have to remove the WM on all the files or rewrite my .xml for my gallery program.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> yes i found out the hard way by doing one at a time and then trying two and it worked... I still have more to do the one think I don't like with my program is it renames the file to xxxxxWM.jpg adding the WM in which when I upload back to my website i have to remove the WM on all the files or rewrite my .xml for my gallery program.


OUCH. Now there is another little FREE program that either PWG or I found (most likely HE found it ) that works on PC's, not sure if it works for mac's. Oscar's renamer. It's good for batch renaming. You can choose all the files you want to rename and ask it to find all "WM" and change it to " " (nothing)


----------

